# Best Ever NBA Fights



## g-dog-rice

-Kobe whopping Reggie
-Childs cheap shots against Kobe
-Shaq vs. Brad Miller or Barkley vs. Shaq
-Rudy T. getting smacked by Kermit Washington
-Dr.J vs. Larry Bird
-Marcus Camby and Danny Ferry

Feel free to suggest your own fight choices.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Heat bench vs Knicks bench!
Zo vs L.J.
Shaq vs B. Miller
When Camby accidentally K.O. Van Gundy!:laugh:


----------



## g-dog-rice

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Heat bench vs Knicks bench!
> Zo vs L.J.
> Shaq vs B. Miller
> When Camby accidentally K.O. Van Gundy!:laugh:


Van Gundy(little shrimp) trying to stop the fight! Funny! :laugh: :yes: :grinning:   :shy:


----------



## DuddyKravitz

The best one is Kermit Washington vs. Rudy T. if only 'cause, while it was a huge sucker punch, someone actually got hurt, not like these other fights. Rudy T. almost lost his playing career because of it.


----------



## Brian.

When Bill Laimbeer and Charles Barkely fought way back when Barkley was still in Philly. It was a good fight.


----------



## CT

Bobby Jackson vs TMac


----------



## Wiggum

Jackson vs. McGrady

2nd Place goes to...

Oakley fouls O'Neal, O'Neal goes after Miller, O'Neal swings and misses at Miller with Miller's back turned, O'Neal ejected. Sorry guys, that was just pretty funny.


----------



## g-dog-rice

Yeah, it was funny watching Jackson get his butt kicked by McGrady! :laugh:


----------



## tenkev

That Shaq whiff/punch at Brad Miller was one of the funniest things ever to happen in an NBA game. What a big dumb idiot Shaq is!


----------



## absolutebest

By the way Kobe was the one who get whooped by Reggie. Who threw who around. Thats what I thought. I'll say it again...


Shaq = Lord of the Rings


Kobe is just along for the ride.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> Yeah, it was funny watching Jackson get his butt kicked by McGrady! :laugh:


Actually McGrady lost that fight. Jackson pretty much body-slammed him and they were on the ground....

-Reggie whooping Kobe
-Shaq cowardly swinging for Miller with his back turned
-Childs punking Kobe
-Jermaine O'neal getting a ball slammed in his face
-Barkley tackling Shaq
-Jordan and Reggie
-Rudy T. getting his face crushed as a player
-Van-Gundy(all of them)
-The whole Knicks and Heat teams


----------



## sundevilPAT

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> -Kobe whopping Reggie
> -Childs cheap shots against Kobe
> -Shaq vs. Brad Miller or Barkley vs. Shaq
> -Rudy T. getting smacked by Kermit Washington
> -Dr.J vs. Larry Bird
> -Marcus Camby and Danny Ferry
> 
> Feel free to suggest your own fight choices.


Haha, "Childs cheap shot against Kobe" and "Kobe whooping Reggie" shows that you really are a true Laker fan. First of all Reggie was on the top of his fight vs. Kobe, and plus Childs shot wasn't cheap.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls

Dennis Rodman scuffles were always the best. remember him and the photographer? The Grizz had an offer, the next time they were playing the bulls, if you brought a dummy that looked like the photographer, you got your tix at half price. 

Or when dennis and karl malone got into and went to the ring to settle it. funny:laugh:


----------



## dirty bruce

stackhouse vs hornacek


----------



## pharcyde

*Good lord, get a life*

The best NBA fights? Is that really all you can think of?


----------



## Bighead734

Shaq vs. Brad Miller

I'm a Bulls fan, and I thought it was pretty funny. Shaq almost knocked out Miller with the first punch but Miller ducked out of the way. Then Oakley went in and it was chaos. 

The Bulls beat the Lakers that game, and were undefeated against them the whole year! 2-0 :yes:


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce

speaking of fights, is anyone else getting annoyed that every time two players get in each others face, even if they are just trash talking and stuff they both automatically get slammed with doubles technicals??? cmon i mean if they get to pushing or something or do iyt twice in oen game then sure, but all the double ts getting thrown aruond gets annoying after awhile


----------



## sundevilPAT

*Re: Good lord, get a life*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> The best NBA fights? Is that really all you can think of?


We're aloud to talk about whatever we want, if you don't like the topic, keep your trap shut. If you think that this discussion was soooo dumb, why did you feel the need to notify us of it??


----------



## pharcyde

*Double T's are there for a reason*

Trash talking doesn't belong in the NBA in that way. Yeah, you can talk to other players, but when it starts to become an arguement then it needs to stop. Unlike you, most NBA fans don't want to see a bunch of fights, and things like double technical fouls and intentional fouls keep fights to a minimum.


----------



## sundevilPAT

*Re: Double T's are there for a reason*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Trash talking doesn't belong in the NBA in that way. Yeah, you can talk to other players, but when it starts to become an arguement then it needs to stop. Unlike you, most NBA fans don't want to see a bunch of fights, and things like double technical fouls and intentional fouls keep fights to a minimum.


Yup, if arguments like those were allowed, then the game would be a freak show attracting all those hockey fans who go to the games just for the fights. :laugh:


----------



## pharcyde

*Mutombo's finger wagging*

They didn't say he couldn't do it, they said he couldn't direct it at the player who he blocked. And the reason wasn't because "he was being too intimidating." It was because that's taunting another player, which isn't allowed. I agree that basketball is a contact sport, but they shouldn't just allow players to get into arguements and fights all the time.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce

but cmon when two people get tangled up and get into each others faces they dont need a technical automatically, why not a warning then a technical for a second one during a game. when a player gets one technical they start to shy away from the contact inside(this really goes for the bigger players) because they are afraid to get tangled up and have someone say somehting to them and be thrown out, and you dont think not so important players pick fights with stars to help out their team? im not saying just let them go at it, but until there it turns into a shoving match why not just a warning the first time?


----------



## pharcyde

> When I was in high school a few years ago we were encouraged to get into guys faces and to be intimidating.


Well then you had a bad coach. There's nothing wrong with being intimidating, but your coach shouldn't be telling you to get into other guys' faces. And if your actions result in fights in the games you would be suspended by the state highschool sports organization. Only an idiot would tell his players to play like that. And I'm sure that kind of stuff happens on all levels of play, but if you're a good player you don't have to do that, and sending a bad player out to pick a fight with a good player is just plain dirty coaching and shouldn't be done. Yeah, it might help you win the game, but it won't win you many fans.



> but cmon when two people get tangled up and get into each others faces they dont need a technical automatically, why not a warning then a technical for a second one during a game.


I'm pretty sure they are given a warning before they're given technicals, unless the first time is a big issue. If they're just going at it a little too much they'll be given a warning.


----------



## ScottVdub

In game 2 of the 77 NBA finals when someone was fouled really hard and both benches cleared and Daryl Dawkins punched his own teammate on accident then maurice lucas came after dawkins and punched him and both got into a boxing match in the middle of the stadium. Philly took a 2-0 series lead but this put some life in the blazers and they went on to win the next 4 games. 

Ive heard of some other great fights that happened many years ago, you wont see fights that good anymore because of fines and suspensions and security gets in the way before anything really happens. One guy I know who knows alot of NBA history told me something abuot some guy in the 70's clearing out another teams entire bench, you cant see that anymore


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

Didn't John Starks and Reggie Miller get into a brawl one time?


----------



## FSH

My vote is a tie between:
1.Camby KO out Van Gundy 
2.Shaq throwin a haymaker at Brad Miller
3.Rodman vs. Malone Settle it in a Wrestlin Ring on a WcW PPV


----------



## Ducket

*skiles vs shaq*

I seem to remember scott skiles taking down shaq from behind in practice during one of shaq's first couple of seasons. Man I bet that would have been fun to watch.


----------



## absolutebest

Ricky Paulding. Wow, you are a tiger. I agree, though. My Dad is a MU professor/team physician. I think Paulding becomes the best Tiger ever once he hitys the league. He has the potential and the intensity. Kareem didn't have the gusto or vigor that RP has. That kid wants it...


Kind of like one Paul Pierce.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

> Originally posted by <b>absolutebest</b>!
> Ricky Paulding. Wow, you are a tiger. I agree, though. My Dad is a MU professor/team physician. I think Paulding becomes the best Tiger ever once he hitys the league. He has the potential and the intensity. Kareem didn't have the gusto or vigor that RP has. That kid wants it...
> 
> 
> Kind of like one Paul Pierce.


And what exactly is this contributing to the thread? Are you *leave the personal stuff out - DP*


----------



## nixfan

Did anyone see Dudley VS. Shaq. It was legendary. Shaq dunks right over Dudley and then wraps his legs around him. Then as Shaq runs up court Dudley throws a perfect one hop strike at Shaq's back more than half the court away. This is a guy who can't hit a free throw.


----------



## STING

The best one ever was Childs reaching up and drilling kobe, he was just backing him down, and then BOOM

That was great:laugh:


----------



## JerryWest

NBA and fight, hehe, that sounds funny. I have yet to see a real fight in the NBA. Usually one or two punches thrown, but I wouldn't call that a fight... Or a push, big deal.


----------



## STING

http://www.hotjamz.com/kobe.gif

This is no cheap shot, that made me respect Childs so much more after i saw that, the little guy sticking up for himself, yeah!!!


----------



## Nightfly

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> In game 2 of the 77 NBA finals when someone was fouled really hard and both benches cleared and Daryl Dawkins punched his own teammate on accident then maurice lucas came after dawkins and punched him and both got into a boxing match in the middle of the stadium. Philly took a 2-0 series lead but this put some life in the blazers and they went on to win the next 4 games.
> 
> Ive heard of some other great fights that happened many years ago, you wont see fights that good anymore because of fines and suspensions and security gets in the way before anything really happens. One guy I know who knows alot of NBA history told me something abuot some guy in the 70's clearing out another teams entire bench, you cant see that anymore


This definitly was the best fight. The next year, Kareem broke his hand when he punched some guy in the face.

Man, The 70's were great in the NBA.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> The best one ever was Childs reaching up and drilling kobe, he was just backing him down, and then BOOM
> 
> That was great:laugh:


I wanted to Childs to take him down....he should of....:starwars:


----------



## Im The One

> Originally posted by <b>nixfan</b>!
> Did anyone see Dudley VS. Shaq. It was legendary. Shaq dunks right over Dudley and then wraps his legs around him. Then as Shaq runs up court Dudley throws a perfect one hop strike at Shaq's back more than half the court away. This is a guy who can't hit a free throw.



I remember that:rofl:


----------



## Im The One

This was not really a fight but a couple years ago,
when Isiah Thomas was going up for a lay up Karl Malone
caught him square with a elbow. There was blood everywhere. That was the cheapest shot ever in the history of basketball


----------



## jericho

1. Wilt Chamberlain and Clyde Lovelette (Years into his career, everyone was still wondering how strong Wilt REALLY was. Lovelette was a nasty player who annoyed just about everyone. One game, Wilt finally had had enough...he waited until the ref was looking the other way, and knocked Lovelette cold with one smack.)

2. Danny Ainge and Tree Rollins (Did Tree bite Danny's hand, or was it the other way around? I think Rollins was the chomping offender, and Ainge actually missed games because of it.)

3. Larry Bird and Julius Erving (Are there other examples of all-Hall of Fame dukefests? Everyone knew Bird was a scrapper, but fans were surprised at Dr. J losing his cool.)

4. Calvin Natt and Xavier McDaniel (Not much of a fight, really. His first couple years in the league, the X-Man went after everyone, even punching out teammates on occasion. One game he took a whack at Natt, who was tough enough to pull nails out of the floor with his teeth and bang them back in with his head. Natt turned around and just glared, and McDaniel backpedaled for all he was worth.)


----------



## jericho

I just remembered a couple of the best ones...hands down the prize winners, and I only read about them since they happened off the court.

The runner-up....

Greg Minor and Todd Day. Both struggling shooting guards for the Celtics in the early 90s. Day could shoot the lights out but couldn't excel at much else. Minor was a decent defender and worked hard but didn't have an effective shot. Day heckled Minor all the time: "How does it feel to be a shooting guard who can't shoot?" and stuff like that. Finally Minor (one of the league's strongest players pound for pound) blew his cool in the locker room, pinning Day up against the wall with one hand and pounding on him with the other.

The winner...

Shaquille O'Neal vs. Scott Skiles. Anyone remember this? Skiles was maybe 6'1" on a bad hair day, and 170 lbs. soaking wet. O'Neal was a human Ford Excursion. O'Neal got bumped by mellow power forward Larry Krystkowiak when they were both trying to get on the team bus. O'Neal stared him down and challenged him to fight, Krystkowiak shrugged and walked on, and O'Neal crowed that no one in the league was strong enough (or man enough) to take him on. Skiles went ballistic and tackled him.


----------



## Excel

Barkley taking down Shaq was impressive, but if Skiles can do it I guess anyone can.

My vote goes to Zo & LJ, seeing Van Gundy hang on somebody's leg was the funniest thing I saw in any fight.


----------



## kflo

buck williams - lonnie shelton was a good one. shelton probably outweighed buck by 50 pounds. the ended up rolling into the stands.

knicks - suns when greg anthony in street clothes gets into it with kevin johnson.


----------



## STING

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> buck williams - lonnie shelton was a good one. shelton probably outweighed buck by 50 pounds. the ended up rolling into the stands.


LOL I remember that one :laugh:


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> http://www.hotjamz.com/kobe.gif
> 
> This is no cheap shot, that made me respect Childs so much more after i saw that, the little guy sticking up for himself, yeah!!!



how in the world is that not a cheap shot? are you not watching the whole play or what?!

first of all, kobe cuts across the lane, childs shoves him, shoves him again, and then kobe turns around..childs gets in his face, kobe pushes him back with his forarm..kobe isn't hitting childs here! childs gets closer and punches kobe twice and then backs off.

and if you keep watching it will show childs standing by his teammates practically crying:laugh:..if no one would've grabbed kobe, kobe would've taken off childs head.


----------



## STING

Um... NO

Yeah i saw the replay on sports center, and he wasn't crying with his teamates at all. Kobe was trash talking and thats why Childs drilled him. Thats all that happened.


----------



## nyknicks888

Sting is right...kobe had no chance against childs...in fact, Kobe was the one who was shown on NBC going to the locker room all pissed and about to cry....so you best shut yo mouth till you know what you talking bout hondo......................All the Knicks-Heat fights are the best, especially the one with van gundy getting busted open by camby and van gundy holfin onto Zo's leg trying to stop him, almost biting him.....lol:rocket: :rocket: :starwars: :fire: :cheers:


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>nyknicks888</b>!
> Sting is right...kobe had no chance against childs...in fact, Kobe was the one who was shown on NBC going to the locker room all pissed and about to cry....so you best shut yo mouth till you know what you talking bout hondo......................All the Knicks-Heat fights are the best, especially the one with van gundy getting busted open by camby and van gundy holfin onto Zo's leg trying to stop him, almost biting him.....lol:rocket: :rocket: :starwars: :fire: :cheers:



screw that dude, i was just looking at the tape, it was definately a cheap shot by the loosest definition of the word..kobe wasn't doing any trashtalking.

maybe YOU should check where youa re coming from


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

> Originally posted by <b>nyknicks888</b>!
> Sting is right...kobe had no chance against childs...in fact, Kobe was the one who was shown on NBC going to the locker room all pissed and about to cry....so you best shut yo mouth till you know what you talking bout hondo......................All the Knicks-Heat fights are the best, especially the one with van gundy getting busted open by camby and van gundy holfin onto Zo's leg trying to stop him, almost biting him.....lol:rocket: :rocket: :starwars: :fire: :cheers:


That wasn't no cheap shot, Kobe thinks he can just do and say whatever he wants, and childs popped him. Kobe was the one who was the little beeaatch and insitigated and then didn't want any part of it.


----------



## jericho

When Jeff Van Gundy saw the videotape of himself desperately holding onto Mourning's leg and being dragged across the floor, he described himself as looking like "a wet muskrat."


----------



## The OUTLAW

Kareem against Kent Benson

It was Bensons first game in the NBA and he was fresh off of the undefeated season at IU. He was a little more physical than Kareem liked so he dropped him with one punch. Benson was never the same player.


----------



## sbz_playa

Tmac and bobby jackson fight and the kobe reggie miller fightwas pretty funny..

and the jermain oneal and sum1 fight was good too!


----------



## dkg1

My favorite was Childs punking Kobe out. I also thought Shaq swung like a girl when he went after Brad Miller, who had his back turned.


----------



## ez8o5

yeah Kobe gave Childs a cheap elbow to the chest and Childs gave Kobe a combination... and Barkley taking Shaq's legs out and drilling him on the ground


----------



## Im The One

Yeah Shaq connects on those little sissy punches like he makes free throws. He does'nt


----------



## kflo

you guys gotta be kidding me. the best fight is one guy swinging 2x at another guy who's got his hands down, and not making much of a dent. then again, if you strickly hate kobe, i guess it would be kinda funny. but don't really make it something it wasn't. not much of a fight.


----------



## Nightfly

This thread is classic!


----------



## Kunlun

Does anyone have pics of these fights? I want to see Kobe getting his @$$ kicked!


----------



## lakerking8

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> My favorite was Childs punking Kobe out. I also thought Shaq swung like a girl when he went after Brad Miller, who had his back turned.


If Shaq connected on that punch, Do you realize that brad miller might not be in the NBA and shaq might be in jail. Brad Miller was lucky.


----------



## CP26

Dough christie and Horry :|


----------



## danesh23

DOES ANYONE HAVE VIDEO LINKS OF THESE?


----------



## southeasy

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> Dough christie and Horry :|


that was doug christie and rick fox, if im not mistaken.


----------



## pr0wler

i havent seen the brad miller shaq fight, but i'm guessing shaq wouldnt want to punch the back of his skull as that would be very painful for both players.


----------



## hobojoe

How about T-Mac fighting K-Mart.:laugh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Zo vs Gundy....:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mvp15vc

shaq vs barkley

barkley got his a## whooped


----------



## tsolan20

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> i havent seen the brad miller shaq fight, but i'm guessing shaq wouldnt want to punch the back of his skull as that would be very painful for both players.


that wasn't even a fight it was a discussion


----------



## GNG

Reggie Miller getting fouled hard by Matt Geiger, and getting up off the ground, getting a full running start, leaping over several 76ers, and planting one right on Geiger's jaw. Hysterical.

During a playoff game, no less.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>mvp15vc</b>!
> shaq vs barkley
> 
> barkley got his a## whooped


You're joking, right?

Barkley taught Shaq the meaning of respect in that fight. Of course, Shaq has forgotten all about it (respect) nowadays...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Barkley taught Shaq the meaning of respect in that fight.


No, buddy...you must be joking. Barkley got WORKED in that fight. Shaq vs. Brad Miller was nothing. I don't know why a few people had that on their lists.

Barkley threw the ball at Shaq to start it all.:laugh: Good ole' Chuck.

Then Shaq just beat the living crap out of him on the ground.


----------



## 1 Penny

Laker Fans seems to be dillusional when it comes tot heir players.


Barkely took Shaq down hard. Which was smart, coz Shaq would of whooped Barkely standing up. But Barkley took him down hard..

Barkley 1 O'neal 0





Also, I have to admit, Childs vs Kobe was cheap. I've seen it so many times, Kobe had his hands down probably talking smack, but Childs quickly threw 2 quick cheap very cheap punches which was unexpected....


Derrick Coleman vs Corliss Williamson was also pretty good, I'm surprised many people left it out.... 2 big guys hammering each other towards the announcer table.


----------



## derzo

:ttiwwp:


----------



## tmacistight

The best thing about the Tmac and Bobby Jackson fight was when Bobby was going through the tunnel, one of the Magic fans poured beer on him. It was hilarious. You gotta love us Magic fans!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> No, buddy...you must be joking. Barkley got WORKED in that fight.
> 
> Barkley threw the ball at Shaq to start it all.:laugh: Good ole' Chuck.
> 
> Then Shaq just beat the living crap out of him on the ground.


Oh yeah, I forgot. Anyone on the Lakers team has never lost a fight. Or a series. Or a game. Or a matchup. Or even a tipoff. Ever.

Ev-er.


----------



## trees

Child wasnt cheap like some you say. I seen this awhile ago, but from what I recall Childs punched him face to face.
Its not cheap if your talking **** when the guy is right in your face. You better expect to get hit. 

Punching from behind or without any instigation is cheap.


----------



## local_sportsfan

The only thing I remember from the CB/Shaq fight was that Barkley straight bodyslammed Shaq. 

Shaq is just big...in a real fight (especially with a guy like CB), Shaq would get his *** kicked.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I didn't see the Barkley vs. Shaq fight. but I found this pic on internet and it seems that Barkley was winning. :laugh: 










here's the link of the website so you can read who was winning if you don't believe me. :| http://www.nationalradio.com/shaq1.shtml


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA

OK time for me to clear all this up. Im a laker fan and i am not biased at all. Shaq got his *** whomped by Barkley as Barkley grabbed his lower half and dropped him on the floor and got on top of him. 

And for all you saying Child's fight wasnt cheap, oh my god thats just stupid. Childs bam bam to shots to the face, Kobe didnt even get rocked he just looked at him like wtf? then he was gonna go after him but Childs darted away to get some protection from his teamates. ONLY way possible for anyone to think that Kobe was owned would be that if Childs stayed and fought. Id say actually Kobe won the fight as he got hit and still stood his ground and wanted at Childs. Please stop hating and call it down the middle.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Reggie Miller getting fouled hard by Matt Geiger, and getting up off the ground, getting a full running start, leaping over several 76ers, and planting one right on Geiger's jaw. Hysterical.
> 
> During a playoff game, no less.


Yeah, I believe Miller didn't even get ejected for it either. Frickin Reggie Miller...he's always had the refs in his back pocket.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> No, buddy...you must be joking. Barkley got WORKED in that fight. Shaq vs. Brad Miller was nothing. I don't know why a few people had that on their lists.
> 
> Barkley threw the ball at Shaq to start it all.:laugh: Good ole' Chuck.
> 
> Then Shaq just beat the living crap out of him on the ground.


Holy  

This has got to be * the * all-time great delusional Laker fan posts in the voluminous history of basketballboards.net delusional Laker fan posts!

Just how exactly did Shaq and Chuck get to the ground, Necro?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Shaq vs. Brad Miller was nothing. I don't know why a few people had that on their lists.


So you're saying Shaq didn't take an open-fisted swing at the back of Brad Miller's head, who had absolutely no way of knowing it was coming? 

Had he connected, this would have gone down in NBA history as one of the all-time great cheap shots. But the best part is...

*He freakin missed!!!!!*

I wonder what Laker imaginations have replaced the truth with in this circumstance?


----------



## minero

with malone n payton...can the lakers win one fight?cause they always....well...nevermind...anyway i remember rick fox face after doug christie punched him..hilarious


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I believe Miller didn't even get ejected for it either. Frickin Reggie Miller...he's always had the refs in his back pocket.


There's no way he should have. Geiger tried giving him a Karl Malone/Isiah Thomas elbow to the face -- tried to take him out of the game, possibly the rest of that series. Miller was just roasting the Sixers, Geiger attempted the biggest cheap shot of that entire season, and Reggie wasn't going to stand for it. Especially not from a stiff like Geiger.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Holy
> 
> This has got to be * the * all-time great delusional Laker fan posts in the voluminous history of basketballboards.net delusional Laker fan posts!
> 
> Just how exactly did Shaq and Chuck get to the ground, Necro?


100% agreement.


----------



## sheefo13

i dont know why i like this one so much
christie vs fox
FOX GOT SHOWN THE BIZZZZZZZZZZZ
i think i liked it because fox was walking away all cool and puched christie showed fox who wears da pants :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> There's no way he should have. Geiger tried giving him a Karl Malone/Isiah Thomas elbow to the face -- tried to take him out of the game, possibly the rest of that series. Miller was just roasting the Sixers, Geiger attempted the biggest cheap shot of that entire season, and Reggie wasn't going to stand for it. Especially not from a stiff like Geiger.


Yes, Geiger committed a hard foul, but it no way was it the cheap shot of the season. Miller ran all the way across the floor and threw a punch at Geiger. Last time I checked that's a blatant, no-questions-asked ejection. I don't care how much Geiger deserved it, Miller still should have been shown the exits. 

Just one of many examples of Miller being protected by the officials.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Geiger committed a hard foul, but it no way was it the cheap shot of the season. Miller ran all the way across the floor and threw a punch at Geiger. Last time I checked that's a blatant, no-questions-asked ejection. I don't care how much Geiger deserved it, Miller still should have been shown the exits.
> 
> Just one of many examples of Miller being protected by the officials.


Not all the way across the floor. He ran from a little behind the three-point line to a little inside the foul line. Not much more than 10 feet. And of course it was a blatant foul -- even to the point where the attack was pre-meditated. Philly called a time-out right before that possession, during which Geiger was smirking from the time-out until Reggie decked him.

Maybe it should have been an ejection. I'm almost positive Miller got a technical and Geiger was thrown out. May not have been by-the-book, rules-wise, and if we're going by the rules, then yeah Miller probably should have been thrown out. However, I see it as one of the only moments of true justice ever in the NBA.

And stop talking about how protected Reggie was when he was playing Michael friggin' Jordan -- the King of Referee Protection -- in the very next round that year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> But the best part is...
> 
> *He freakin missed!!!!!*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I won't argue about Michael Jordan being the king of ref-protection. But Karl Malone and Reggie Miller certainly picked up the crown during Jordan's various years of retirement. 

The thing that drives me nuts about Miller is that the only thing he can still do successfuly (other than shoot) is draw fouls by goading defenders to jump into him. And he always gets the call! I know this is legal, but it's not the type of basketball I enjoy watching.


----------



## pr0wler

^^ hehe SO tru.


----------



## Reece Gaines

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i dont know why i like this one so much
> christie vs fox
> FOX GOT SHOWN THE BIZZZZZZZZZZZ
> i think i liked it because fox was walking away all cool and puched christie showed fox who wears da pants :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


that one was funnier then hell


----------



## BEEWILL

Kobe really got beat up a few times and AI was about to give some more in the finals.


----------



## rlucas4257

while i loved Fox getting the crap kicked out of him, i would say the best fight happened in the mid 80s. Oakley and Xavier McDaniel. 2 bad asses. And McDaniel beat him up pretty good. then there was the Mahorn/Barkley vs Laimbeer/Rodman fight that looked like they just said in the 3rd quarter, after this thing is done, lets fight. pretty comical


----------



## BEEWILL

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> Kobe really got beat up a few times and AI was about to give some more in the finals.


----------



## kaniffmn

*childs whoopin kobe's ****

those weren't cheap shots by the way...those were legit shots...kobe cannot fight. he can only rape women.


----------



## jericho

Easy, dude...


----------



## BEEWILL

*Re: childs whoopin kobe's ****



> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> those weren't cheap shots by the way...those were legit shots...kobe cannot fight. he can only rape women.


:yes:


----------



## The_Franchise

Van gundy the chihuaha hanging on the leg... that could be the funniest moment of all NBA history.


----------



## quick

When the Indiana Pacers players beat the crap out of the Detroit Piston fans.


----------



## SeaNet

Brian said:


> When Bill Laimbeer and Charles Barkely fought way back when Barkley was still in Philly. It was a good fight.


I agree. That was a great one. I saw it live as a kid.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m

Maggette and K Mart last year was kinda crazy
T Mac and K Mart would've been really bad if they hadn't broken it up, T Mac was straight pissed

and of this year, Olowakandi and Nene was absolutely :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu




----------



## BG7

Bulls Wizard ***** fight in preseason.

And the BRAWL

the two fights this year that I can think of.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I thought the Doug Christie - Rick Fox fight was funny... after they ejected both of the guys , Rick Fox chasing down DC back stage and start fighting.. than DC's wife starts to fight Rick Fox.. it was funny as hell...


----------



## The_Legend_23

*NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*

two good DIFFERENT movies about Fights in the NBA (although some of them are pretty pathetic)

2 links :

The first one shows a lot of fights, rap music in the background ( i think its dmx)

The second one is espn top 10 fights

im sure these links have been posted in the past, but i haven't been here long enough and i'm sure that some of you haven't either 

nba fights  

espn top 10 fights


----------



## Auggie

*Re: NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*

nice stuff.. seen em before

carter is trash


----------



## digital jello

*Re: NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*

ESPN left off Kermit Washington's absolute destruction of Rudy Tomjanovich's face.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*

2 of my all time favorite fights were 
1) Greg Anthony scared ****less of Mike, and running away.
2) Vince laying some punk asses out in the Olympics.

MJ didn't put up with ****...got to respect that.


----------



## The_Legend_23

*Re: NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*



digital jello said:


> ESPN left off Kermit Washington's absolute destruction of Rudy Tomjanovich's face.


Agreed.


----------



## Q8i

*Re: NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*

Go To www.youtube.com And Search For NBA Fights..
You'll Find The Best Of Them


----------



## ralaw

*Re: NBA FIGHTS (check this out)*



digital jello said:


> ESPN left off Kermit Washington's absolute destruction of Rudy Tomjanovich's face.


That's probably due to the severity of the punch and it's lasting effects.


----------



## Auggie

kobe punches like a sissy (watch the childs-kobe fight)


----------



## ez8o5

chris childs is a lil bad ***, i remember in 98' he had a similar situation with jordan like he had with kobe and childs throws the ball at jordans head, so jordan runs after him and childs wants to fist fight but players got inbetween them quickly


----------



## JayRedd

Gotta go with Bird and Dr J choking each other.

And that Kermit/Rudy incident was basically just a blindside cheap shot...not a fight


----------



## compsciguy78

Here is everybody's favorite Chris Childs giving Kobe some love

http://tinypic.com/dwe1kj.gif


----------

